# VBA Excel: Dynamisch Formeln mit Loop erzeugen



## mcBain12341 (5. Mai 2005)

Hallo.

Ich hätte da ein Problem in Excel:

Ich würde gern mit VBA so ne Art Loop haben, der über ein Paar Zeilen läuft und dabei in jeder Zeile in einer bestimmte Zelle eine Formel erzeugt die z.B. ne Summe (was genau es is is nicht wichtig) aus zwei Zellen der aktuellen Zeile bildet. In der Nächsten Zeile soll er dann die gleich Formel schreiben, allerdings mit Zellen aus der aktuellen, neuen Zeile, usw.
Ich habs bis jetzt nicht geschafft Formeln in einer beliebigen Anzahl von Zeilen automatisch zu erzeuen


Wichtig is mir dass die Formel dann in der jeweiligen Zellen zu sehen ist.

Danke schonmal im Voraus,

McBain


----------



## Orakel (5. Mai 2005)

Hi probier das mal


```
Dim nRow                                As Integer

    For nRow = 1 To 50
        Cells(nRow, 1).Formula = "=SUM(" & Cells(nRow, 2).Address & ":" & _
                                 Cells(nRow, 3).Address & ")"
    Next nRow
```

Gruß
Das Orakel


----------



## mcBain12341 (6. Mai 2005)

Danke.

Hat geklappt.

Hatte schon sowas in der Art versucht. Bin aber daran gescheitert dass ich die .Adress Eigenschaft noch nicht gekannt hab.

Also danke nochmal.


----------

